# So what are you doing RIGHT NOW?



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

My computer drive crashed and my backup program was messed up. So, I'm just starting a thread here: What are you doing right now? I imagine after we get past the expected deluge of "Mindlessly reading posts," there will be a flow of fun things to talk about.

Right now, I'm putting my walking shoes and take a hike...


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Looking for my two missing gloves....both from different sets of course

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

"enjoying" braxton hicks and baby butt up against my rib cage


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

listening to dh's alarm clock go off for the third time. Why does he bother to set it so early if he's not going to get up?


----------



## MsBea (Dec 2, 2008)

Drinking a bold coffee from my new Keurig and cruising the boards.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Listening to lecture on Darwin. And I just happen to have my Fire out *innocent look *.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Listening to my kids do therapy. Wow, they are loud.


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

Dropping and recreating the perfstat schema and reinstalling statspack.

Good times.


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

Duh... I'm procrastinating on kindleboards.


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

Putting spaghetti in the slow cook so it will simmer all day—love the smell through the house   and checking the boards. I didn’t get the chance this weekend.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I am going to call back my son right now because I missed his call.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Watching a cat try to eat the X-mas tree (the wee one has been pestering us to put ours up for the longest time, so we pulled it out of storage last night) and the wee one hit himself with a pillow and laugh.  

Life's little treasures.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Trying to make my beagle understand that he can't jump on the table and eat whatever he wants. Of course, he _can_...and I'm not convincing him he shouldn't...


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

Fighting the lazy trappings of a few days off in a row with my decadent husband so I can:

Edit "B"
Clean 
Put away laundry
Pack for thanksgiving trip
Make cards/gifts to bring on trip

However, cozy blankets and steamy coffee keep winning...

~_~ooo


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

Trying not to wake up my girlfriend by typing...


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Procrastinating .... I have a project in my sewing room that needs attention.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

Eating dinner (pizza and a glass or two of Boone's Farm Fuzzy Navel "wine")


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Drinking Rum and Coke, reading KB, watching the Universe, smelling a wonderful buttermilk pie that my baby daughter is cooking up for Thanksgiving!  Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Trying to get motivated -- need more coffee....


----------



## genodidit! (Oct 12, 2011)

Trying to figure out how to market a book?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Waiting to meet up with the Boy and see the new Muppet movie!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Eating home cooked lunch. Then go to the park with kids. No snow or rain here in N.California.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Let's see - wrote a news story, wrote a bunch of website pages for a client, sent two invoices, and emailed information about a press release and publishing a press release to another freelance client.  Now, I am on Kindleboards before heading over to the fiancees place for a nice evening.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Watching Ancient Aliens!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Watching Ghost Writer

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Watching Jay Leno


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I am getting ready for Thanksgiving dinner.
Happy thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

Cooking Thanksgiving Dinner
Watching a Columbo DVD
Checking email/blogs/boards on my Fire


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Just got home from this. Went to the movies. Got out at midnight and figured we would just drive on by and check out the lines. We only stopped at Kohls and Target. Did not see anything that we wanted enough to stand in line









Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I am thinking of looking at some electronics on black Friday.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Trying to keep my eyes open and not take a nap.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Waiting for a mopped floor to dry.  So, what else is there to do but check out KB?


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Fighting a migraine. I've had one since last night and it just won't go away


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Watching Harlan Ellison's *Dreams with Sharp Teeth* for Free with my Prime account.
http://www.amazon.com/Harlan-Ellison-Dreams-Sharp-Teeth/dp/B002TZS87G/ref=sr_1_1?s=instant-video&ie=UTF8&qid=1322257187&sr=1-1


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

Drinking the strongest cup of coffee I've ever had. Mmm.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Making anatomy flash cards

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Organizing my sock drawer alphabetically.


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

Getting ready to go out for dh's and my anniversary dinner. Twenty-two years!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Spent most of the day working on the current WIP then spent a couple hours in my sewing room. Now headed to the couch with a book...


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Surfing the Internet and watching 27 dresses. My wife is enjoying much more than I am.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Made a ham, cheddar, and spinach omlet covered with pico salsa loveness....though the degree of spice has increased from yesterday. My tongue is on fire, but it is a good burn

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Just finished lunch; it is making me sleepy.


----------



## barbarasissel (Jul 4, 2011)

I have to start cleaning house ... blurgggg


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

barbarasissel said:


> I have to start cleaning house ... blurgggg


yup, and figure out what to feed DD (who won't eat any of the leftovers from Thanksgiving)


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Tangerines as the pup looks on with envy.

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Sitting in my car in the best buy parking lot while my better half shops. Reading my kindle and playing on iPad, being as patiient as I can.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Puttering in my sewing room. Just discovered a bolt of 60" wide black stretch lace in my stash -- hmmmm, what was I planning to make with that?


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Watching Lord of the Rings ... again.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Trying to recover from last night's party. It's holiday season you know...LOL


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

gina1230 said:


> Watching Lord of the Rings ... again.


me too

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Getting ready to visit the kids. Hope the fog clears up.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Having a baby. I'm in active labor riding out contractions and listening to DH play angry birds on the Fire


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> Having a baby. I'm in active labor riding out contractions and listening to DH play angry birds on the Fire


I'm excited for you! May your labor be swift and smooth.  Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

Just finished lunch and heading back to work.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Sitting in a local library on Kindleboards.  I also just completed a couple of freelance writing assignments - while wishing the phone would ring with some good news!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> Having a baby. I'm in active labor riding out contractions and listening to DH play angry birds on the Fire


Awesome. I searched for your last post because I had a feeling today was the day. 
Keep us posted. 
deb


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Well........... I was going to say something but I can't compete with "having a baby"!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

procrastinating...


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Whoops. If I hadn't put off reading this thread before I posted on it I would have seen that somebody already used "procrastinating" on the first page!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Snuggling with my sleeping newborn while finally getting to play with the Fire


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> Snuggling with my sleeping newborn while finally getting to play with the Fire


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
I can't wait to see pictures.
deb


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

Watching the Return of the King extended edition documentaries.


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

Listening to some Michael McDonald............

*d(-_-)b*


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

helping kids with School homework.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

In the school library trying to make sense of ethical subjectivism......I just want to write a paper on how my actions are sometimes arbitrary, they are at times systematic, but forever infallible depending on how others view it.....I don't to think about ethics farther.

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## xandy3 (Jun 13, 2010)

Chilling, having a beer, and watching Adult Swim...also staring at my wreath and wondering if the red bow I put on it looks straight enough.


----------



## ChadMck (Feb 25, 2011)

Trying to fight my way out of bed and go to work 

Little gnomes must have snuck into my room while I was sleeping and put Chad Magnets on the bottom of my bed because I am having serious trouble moving.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

What I SHOULD be doing is jumping in the car and going to collect my Dad's laptop to set it up for him. 
What I'm actually doing is procrastinating!!!!


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

Listening to an economics lecture. And posting here.


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

Eating homemade hummus with a little too much lime juice. It's still tasty, though.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Going for lunch after visiting few KBs.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Had a doc's appointment.  Now sitting at BN cafe with my laptop, a venti iced peppermint mocha with whip, and a stack of magazines... and you guys.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Waiting for AAA to bring me a new battery....


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

Taking a break from the daily grind and trying to get back in touch with fun stuff.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I should be typing a transcript, but I've spent the last hour or so going back through the book count threads and making a list of the books I've read in the last two years.  
Now back to the transcript.
deb


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

A Goodreads book giveaway.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Telling my friend to do their research rather take an article for total truth. There are many sides to a story...

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Watching two of the guys play Left4Dead on XBox, nothing better to do than watch them shoot zombies.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Watching Survivor and hoping Albert gets the boot!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

So, I see! I'm the only one doing anything. Figures.  OK, so now I'm watching Brad Melcher "Area 51".  Does anyone really care?


----------



## ChadMck (Feb 25, 2011)

I care Brendan!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Albert did not get the boot....darn it.  
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Staring at a truck parked across four parking spaces.

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

drawing on my wacom tablet  a Nanowrimo inspired picture


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Just came back from a walk and checking my emails for the day.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Reading the damn you auto correct site.  I had to take a break I was laughing so hard I was crying.
deb


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Doing laundry, checking email, and reading posts at KindleBoards.


----------



## ChadMck (Feb 25, 2011)

Wasting time on reddit and trying to inspire myself to get out of bed and go to the grocery store.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Just finished updating some of the images in my BN signature file. Now relaxing browsing the web.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Staring at my scribes that will eventually make up another philosophy paper.

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Waiting for a friend to give ride to our visitor from East coast. They are going out for a lunch while I catch up with some work.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Just about to log off and collect teenage son from the station after spending the weekend at his girlfriend's family home in Manchester.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Just checked my morning emails. Getting ready for breakfast after few stretches and breathing exercises.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

printing what I have done on my paper so far....which isn't that much (2 of 5 pages on ethics). Also giggling about my conversation with my classmate.

My random line= These really are not thigh high socks. they are knee highs, but I am just short.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

warming up dinner (frozen fried chicken w/ mashed potatoes and french bread) while taking a break and waiting for DH to come home.  Oh, and trying to adjust to having 2 kids instead of one


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Getting ready to go out of town for 2 days, but will take computer with me. So I will check my emails and serf the internet as usual.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Reading posts, waiting for my judge to verify he can open the email attachment I sent so I can turn off the computer and go to bed.  I have to be back in court at 7 in the morning.  
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

avoiding actual school work


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

Watching _Willa's Wildlife._


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Watching a hockey game on TV. Canucks are beating Colorado 5 to 0!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Watching little boys play base ball in the backyard. They just came from school.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Going to start wrapping presents -- right now.  (I've been saying that for two weeks.  I mean it this time.)


----------



## MadCityWriter (Dec 8, 2011)

Watching the fire in my fireplace die out...thinking about going to bed...thinking about all the things I need to get done tomorrow...thinking about how sweet it will be to sleep in late and not worry about all the things I need to get done tomorrow.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Just came back after dropping a friend at the airport. It was about an hour drive one-way.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Watching old movies on TCM.  My kind of day.
deb


----------



## R J Askew (Dec 4, 2011)

I am tweaking my (left) eyebrow, or was until I started typing. I have a partly drunk cup of tea close to hand and the ramains of a bar of 74 percent cocoa Ivory Coast PLAIN chocolate bar to hand also. I have just sighed in a gentle sort of way and cast an eye at, 'Total time logged in: 3 hours and 28 minutes'. On the other side of the screen is another dismal msg, 'you have 0 messages, 0 are now.' Perhaps I should reconsider becoming the matchstick model of the moon I've been planning for a decade. I have the matches. 'Hello R J Askew, welcome to the home for the bewildered, you will feel perfectly at home here in this void at the end of a vacuum. Would you like to know what we've been doing here? Bless, you would!'


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

finished working on a chapter and waiting for Dexter to begin.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

After checking emails and visiting forums, will turn off the computer and pack it to take with me. So that I have access when out of town. Happy holidays.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

enjoying the boards


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Packing for DISNEYLAND!


----------



## lea_owens (Dec 5, 2011)

5.50am Tuesday morning in Queensland, Australia, which means it's Monday lunch time or a bit after for U.S. forumites. I'm sitting barefoot, in shorts and a tee next to the open glass sliding door which is less than an arm's length away from the computer - makes it easy to let the pesky dogs in and out because whichever they are, they want the other. I'm looking at six kangaroos on the dam bank about 200 metres away and listening to the cockatoos screeching and scrawching in my orchard (their cries are about as melodious as chainsaws cutting through tin). I have about six windows open on the computer as I juggle facebook, webpage updates (for our horse stud) and emails. I'm trying to work up the enthusiasm to get up and go and feed the horses, do some housework and get in to the office work. Meh. Think I'll do some more procrastinating on the computer.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

cooking kale


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thinking about how thirsty I am and how much I need a Diet Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Texting my friend about the passive aggressive girl sitting near my study group. 2 tables on the entire floor we occupy 1.5 of those tables. It being a study group outside the library (totally different building from the library) in a usually abandoned hallway...it not loud but not quiet. There for hours. 4.5 today. Yet this girl makes passive aggressive gestures my group members kept on laughing at the gestures...got so close to turning around to tell her that her passive aggressive thing was not working and all she got to do is politely ask us to chill. We were there before her and she knew we were all studying together and quizing each other

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

It's sunny and nice out there. I am itching to go for a walk. But trying to satisfy my KB addiction right now. I am addicted to read some of the threads.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

My dad is in his 80's and mum has bought him a laptop for Christmas. They dont have the internet and so hubs has been setting the laptop up here. I'm just getting ready to take the configured laptop back over to Mum and Dad's so he can have it on Christmas day.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Packing.  Again.  
deb


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

listening to Toewad scream (he's upset that I put him in the swing so I could make dinner/do laundry instead of holding him/nursing him 24/7)


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Study group. The clock is ticking

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## ChadMck (Feb 25, 2011)

momilp said:


> cooking kale


I love Kale! How do you prepare it? I need some more ideas so I eat more of it.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Working on sending season's greetings. It will most likely be entirely email. No paper.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Taking a break from working on my latest novel. It's the second draft, which is always by far the toughest. Thomas Hardy said that writing was "like breaking rocks," and at this stage of the game I'm inclined to agree with him.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

spent sometime on CS community threads. Trying to get familiar.  Still sending Greetings. Happy holiday season.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Watching X Factor


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

Trying to put kids to bed :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Waiting for my job interview for the store bookstore. If all goes good I will have a temp job to cover my book expenses (quite high next semester with 2 science texts, a history text, and a math text). Hopefully will last all break and a couple weeks into the semester so I can buy myself eyeglasses.

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Waiting for FedEx package to be in tracking system. I got the tracking number but it is still not in FedEx system.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

Busy day today.  I went out on my own for the first time since my surgery.  Drove to Starbucks and hit the window with Maxwell der Wünderpüg.  ALL BY MYSELF!!

Had to replace my main writing computer and finally found exactly what I wanted online and they said it could ship to be here within 5 days, so woohoo!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

oliewankanobe said:


> Busy day today. I went out on my own for the first time since my surgery. Drove to Starbucks and hit the window with Maxwell der Wünderpüg. ALL BY MYSELF!!


That must've felt great! I hope your recovery is going well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks Dreamweaver, I'm trying!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

VA, my kids used Chegg.com to get their textbooks at reduced prices.  
deb


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Sitting at my computer listening to  Leonard Cohen singing "In my Secret Life." It will be followed by more Cohen...


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Watching the Nutty Professor with Jerry Lewis.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Playing with the dogs in the sunshine while I should be working


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

playing Angry Birds.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Spending quite a bit of time on CreateSpace discussion boards. Trying to figure out a way to promote printed editions.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Eating a bowl of cereal.  I just finished paying off all of my current medical bills.  
It's such a tedious chore.
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I should be working on a voucher for the public defender services office, but I am reading posts instead.  Back to work.  I'm almost done with it anyway.
deb


----------



## James Conway (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm actually at work right now so you can probably guess what I'm _*not * _ doing


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

Watching _Pearlie_ on the Kubo channel.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Episode 5 of Vampire Diaries still trying to get into it. One good thing about it, its a lot better than Twilight

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

After checking my emails and visiting some discussion groups, I am going for shower.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Trying to keep my 3 week old asleep by snuggling with him.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Getting ready to go for biking with the boys. It's little breezy but sunny day.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Being kicked by my 3 1/2 week old.  He's happy and awake, so it's all good.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Trying to decide what to do next -- and whether I am done working for the day...


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Warming having just vaccumed moms car

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## sesmith (Dec 21, 2011)

Well, I just finished an hour of online tutoring (algebra and statistics). Now I'm eating part of a lime and killing time in my office since it's "girls' night" in the rest of the apartment.


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

Watching Christmas movies and eating chocolate. Life is good!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Suffering from a migraine and kicking myself for forgetting to buy nieces and nephews Christmas gifts.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Wrapping presents.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

Watching my favorite "Doctor Who" episode, "Blink".

_Don't blink. Don't even blink. Blink and you're dead._


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

Listening to Nightwish and reading these boards.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

After checking the emails, I am taking a break for breakfast.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Victoria J said:


> Watching _Pearlie_ on the Kubo channel.


Is it same as Qubo channel? Our six-yr old twins love it.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Sitting on me bum, waiting for 3:30 to get here so I can go get Chinese food!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Looking forward to evening Christmas party. It's season to be jolly...


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2011)

Obsessing... woke up to find my book on the bestseller's list in free downloads in the UK.

#89 overall
#18 in romance
#3 in humor

WHAT


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

After going non-stop for the last several days I am trying very hard to do nothing.  My side is still painful and I am hoping inactivity will help. Finished a wonderful book and getting ready to start another one.  
deb


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

I've just finished writing a chapter of my WIP and am fighting to keep my eyes open. Both my boys are watching a Godzilla movie and hubs is quietly reading and so I'm contemplating a cat-nap...ZZzzzzz.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Just read some good news about mega Monday. Checked emails and now ready for breakfast.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Just came after biking. It was wonderful new year day. Happy New year everyone.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Watching the news.


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

Hanging around here when I'm meant to be writing! That sequel isn't going to write itself.


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

Getting ready to prepare the dinner. It's dinner time.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Sitting in my new office I have been working on all day.  
Not even close to being ready, but it's a start. 
deb


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

After checking emails and visiting some threads, I will get ready to go for lunch.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

drenee said:


> Sitting in my new office I have been working on all day....
> deb


I had been in my office all day too. But not to write. I just upgraded from window xp to Window 7. Win xp is too old to upgrade but needed to reinstall window 7. Now try to install software and setting my emails etc. Hope it is all worth the time I am putting in.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Watching Bro play Dead Island.and writing fan fiction 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Installing antivirus stuff on my home computer.  
deb


----------



## SylviaLucas (Sep 14, 2011)

Reading about why there should be an African literary canon and what it is that's kept African writing out of the currently accepted canon.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

drenee said:


> Installing antivirus stuff on my home computer.
> deb


I just upgraded to Window 7 and am very busy installing new software including antivirus. It was upgrade from Win xp and was new installation. Good luck!


----------



## CrystalMarcos (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm suppose to be working on my Young Adult novel while my toddler sleeps but instead I find myself here. Ah, the distractions of the internet.


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

Brushing my teeth


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

going for lunch.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Deciding if I should nap or eat.....I want.to eat but too tired to do something about it since I just got home from work. Also staring at a pouty lab...so park at 2

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## gramico (Dec 19, 2011)

Just sat down in front of the TV & my computer after a delicious bowl of homemade chicken and rice soup. Mmmm... Pleasantly full on the Kindleboards. I have left-overs, if anyone would like some...


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

Going for shopping to pick up a gift for the wedding next month. I don't know what will I buy.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Deciding if I should nap or eat....


I would take little nap first to feel fresh then prepare something nice to eat...LOL


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Finishing up book reviews for a client (dog breed books).


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Sneezing...


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2012)

Watching the game with Jesus.  We are holding Him in my bunker/basement/gameroom til the buzzer, but He was cool enough to bless the guacamole.

Nice dude.  GO PATS!


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

Waiting for my marinated Korean style ribs to finish cooking. Yum!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Finding awesome crafts ideas on my fire via StumbleUpon app.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Watching That Thing You Do.  Such a cute movie.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Watching the Ravens and Texans. . . . .


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Watching Pride and Prejudice.  
deb


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Waiting for lawn guys to finish the job. So that I can step out for a breath of fresh air.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Taking a quick minute or 5 to read the boards, then back to my last day of pure pleasure reading... Classes start again tomorrow.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Watching House Hunters and typing a plea hearing.  
deb


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

My HP 6500 keep giving general printer error 0x610000f6. I am going to get a new printer...


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

avoiding my toddler (in my defense, she headbutted me so hard she knocked my glasses off and I might have a shiner).  I'm also getting ready to make her dinner and put her to bed for the night so I can have some peace


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I am going to straighten out few things before I go out to get a new printer. Another HP, since I don't know any better choice.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> My HP 6500 keep giving general printer error 0x610000f6. I am going to get a new printer...


That error code may be reporting a carriage/paper jam problem. Here are some troubleshooting tips specific to that error code, and here is a video that may help:






I hope that helps!


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

looking outside my window; the snow is so pretty


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Listen to a neighbor's car alarm for the last hour and a half. Its parked right outside of house.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## tamaraheiner (Apr 23, 2011)

Listening to my husband laugh as he watched youtube videos.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Season 2 of Buffy kn Amazon Prime 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

Just let the dogs out for a 2 am wee. They came back through the doggie door like somebody shot them from a cannon.  FREEZING out there! Re-locked so no critters come in.

Ahmed is snoring like a chainsaw because he's exhausted.  I am watching Red Eye.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

DreamWeaver said:


> That error code may be reporting a carriage/paper jam problem. Here are some troubleshooting tips specific to that error code, and here is a video that may help:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just followed the instructions you posted DreamWeaver. You know what! It worked. I do appreciate it. BTW, I did follow written but didn't use flash light to see a small peace of paper stuck in there. Thanks. So that's what I was doing right now.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I am looking outside the window and it's rainy day. Perhaps, no walk.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I plan to visit some religious gathering. Then return the new printer I got. Because the error is fixed with my other printer and is working great. Thanks to DreamWeaver.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Watching youtube videos of songs, looking at free books for kindle and checking kindleboards


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I have been checking emails and reading forum posts. Now it's time for lunch!


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Trying to decide if I am going to take my normal 2 pm nap.  Duh, of course I am.  In my own defense I work nights and even on days off the body wants to sleep in the afternoon.


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

Homework with my kids.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Watching football pay-offs.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Getting ready for tomorrow the start of the new semester. Good and bad at the same time.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Finished counting 1000 origami lucky stars for mom's birthday. Now I need a gallon sized or 3 liter jar to put them in and decorate

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Watching the NFC Championship.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Listening to James Taylor's "Sweet Baby James" on 180-gram vinyl LP, reminding myself how great a well produced LP can sound.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Just added some radio stations to window media player library after little struggle. And thoroughly enjoying them.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Nursing, like always (or so it seems)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Trying to fix mom's Fire.  And playing around on it.


----------



## CrystalMarcos (Dec 27, 2011)

Should be editing but on her instead.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Breaking my wife's website *whoops*


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Up from my after school nap....now debating to spend the night on the couch or leave my cocoon of warmth to go upstairs. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Just checked my emails etc and I am ready for my breakfast.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Listening to internet radio station from UK.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

DreamWeaver said:


> I am trying to talk myself into getting out of bed.


I wish I could lie down little more. I got out of bed too early to go out of town. I better start getting ready.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

Watching Idol.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Just enjoying watching sunny blue sky out of window.


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Warming up after a snowball fight


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Watching the ALL DAY LONG pre-game coverage.  And grateful I don't have to make it through that mess to go to work tonight


----------



## gryeates (Feb 28, 2011)

Eating peanut butter sandwiches as a late dinner.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Lying back with my fire with. My uncle's black lab as my pillow. My yellow lab is sitting next to me

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Scrunched up in the corner of a queen-sized bed while the cats get all the room they want. 

Typical.


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

Soothing sore muscles after 2 hours at the gym, calming my brain after a day of writing, editing, and graphics, smelling pot pies cooking for dinner (Marie Calender, not homemade cause well, I was BUSY today), and watching my decadent, husband-lottery-prize Don show off his mad gamer skills on Batman: Arkham City for the X-box.

(Not once were either of us tempted to turn on the Superbowl.  Lol. Not ven for half-time or the commercials.  We're just not sports-watching folk.  But, we wish all that did watch a grand ol' time of it!)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Finished doing some breathing exercises while watching the morning news shows. It did help with the stuffy nose I had this morning. Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

holding my sleeping 2 month old who is going thru some sort of spurt.  He's eating every 2 hrs, even @ night.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Browsing KB and working on my new novella.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I am starting on some packing because I am going abroad for a month in about a week.


----------



## otterific (Jan 31, 2012)

procrastinating working on the next book in my series


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Fighting a migraine and getting ready to put a cranky toddler down for her nap (and take one myself)


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Trying to find out why I didn't get an email from Papa John's for a free large pizza. I signed up for a free pizza if the Super Bowl coin toss was heads, and it was heads. Papa John's says on their Facebook page that all the emails have been sent with the promo codes, but they lie.

Gotta get to the bottom of this...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

It's a pickup day. Just put yard waste outside.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I am getting ready to attend some religious gathering this morning.


----------

